# Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?



## Supporter (29. April 2005)

Hatten bei 4xNorge,2x ein Echolot mit.Nur die Ergebnisse waren nicht so Hitverdächtig.Oder wir haben was falsch gemacht-bzgl.der Anzeige Tiefe klappte das ja,aber wenn wir den Fishfinder gesehen haben,der uns Fisch angezeigt hat,war Ebbe.Gut,der Finder zeigt,wie ich meine auch Algen ect.als Fischsymbol an,oder Irre ich da?Wie klappt das bei Euch-bzgl.Fischsymbol auf dem Echo und es sind auch welche da? ;+


----------



## Kunze (29. April 2005)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

Hallo Andre!

Grundsätzlich gilt: 

Die Fischanzeige als Symbol - bei vielen Herstellern als ID oder ID+ bezeichnet - ausschalten.

Sie zeigt dir sonst jegliche im Wasser treibende Gegenstände Quallen, Tang u.s.w. an.

Da kann man dann keine realistischen Infos gewinnen.

Also immer den Modus einstellen, wo Fische als Sichel idealerweise zu sehen sind.

Wichtig dafür ist auch die exakte Anbringung und Ausrichtung des Gebers.

Größere Schwärme - egeal welche Fischart - kann man gut an einer Traubenform erkennen.

Experten können unterscheiden um welche Fischart es sich handelt.

Dabei ist aber sehr viel Erfahrung von nöten.

Auch die Form der Traube und wo genau sie sich im Wasser - Grund, 

Mittelwasser, 10m unter der Oberfläche - befinden sind wichtige 

Unterscheidungsmerkmale. 

Gleiches gilt für als Sichel angezeigte Einzelfische.

Schau mal bitte da rein. #h

PS: 

Das Foto dürfte nen Köhler oder Heringsschwarm zeigen.  

So genau weis ich das nicht mehr.

Ist schon wieder ein Jahr her.

Farblot ist natürlich am gängisten.

Muß aber nicht sein.


----------



## Supporter (30. April 2005)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

Hi Bernd  #h 
Das sind ja schon schöne Infos-Danke #6


----------



## HeinzJuergen (30. April 2005)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

Klasse Bernd! #6 
Danke! #h 
Fischsymbole schalte ich immer ein, wenn nix läuft, damit man wenigstens
fernsehkucken kann :q 
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Supporter (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

Vielleicht gibt es noch mehr Infos,als die von Bernd #c obwohl die schon recht Intressant sind


----------



## Jetblack (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

@supporter - eigentlich hilft bei allen Echoloten nur eines: Üben, üben, üben. Ich denk nicht, dass es eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, die Ergebnisse wirklich gut zu interpretieren.

Bei den meisten Lowrance Geräten die ich in den Fingern hatte war der automatik Modus OHNE fisch-ID schon recht gut und tauglich. Traut man sich mehr zu, kann man manuell eingreifen. Ich versuche immer, die Empfindlichkeit so einzustellen, daß ich einen 250 gr Pilker und seine Bewegung in 80-100 Tiefe erkennen kann. Meist ist das ein Kinderspiel, manchmal funktioniert es wegen Störeinflüssen aber auch nicht. An einem wirklich perfekten Tag, hab ich so mal meinen Pilker 2m über dem Grund gesehen, und dann die Schellis, die sich vom Boden lösen und hochkommen um nachzusehen.... das ist dann richtig COOL  - das war nicht mal ein Nobel-Gerät... nur ein X-75. 

Aus meiner Sicht die sinnvollste Anzeige ist das, was Lowrance als FastTrack bezeichnet. Das ist einfach ein schmaler Anzeigebalken, der "Momentaufnahmen" liefert, weil er nicht scrollt. Nutzt man nämlich die Vollanzeige, muß man sicht bewußt sein, dass man noch was sieht, wenn man ggf. schon lane über die Fische weg ist.

Eines darf man aber auch nicht vergessen - Ein Echolot macht die Fische nicht hungrig.


----------



## Jirko (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

hallo andre #h

beherzige die tipps von kunze & jetblack und deaktiviere die fish-ID... zeigt alles andere, nur keinen fisch ,)... dir über alles andere verwertbare infos zu geben, würde fehl am platze sein, da´s im vorab wichtig ist zu wissen, mit welchem lot du in norge auf der pirsch sein wirst!...

...pi x daumen:

- fish-ID deaktivieren...
- automatik deaktivieren...
- empfindlichkeit auf runde 75% runterfahren...
- wenn fishechos kommen im splitscreenmodus fahren (je nach tiefe 2- oder 4fach)...
- grayline auf runde 80% einstellen...
- wasserturbulenz (wenn anwählbar) auf mittel stellen...

...hängt aber alles vom verwendeten lot ab andre!... vielleicht kannst du uns im vorab ne info geben, mit welchem lot du unterwegs sein wirst #h


----------



## Supporter (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

Danke Jirko,Echo,keine Ahnung,ist ja bei unserem Greenboat Sea,von Elchferien dabei-keine Ahnung,was das für eins ist ;+  #c


----------



## Jirko (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

...mal büdde anklingeln und nachstochern ... vielleicht kommen wir dann der sache ja´n büschen näher #h


----------



## Supporter (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

Sofort deinen Befehl ausgeführt :q Soll ein humminbird 150sx sein-- #h laut Elchferien


----------



## Jirko (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

hallo andre #h

zwar nich das nonplusultra, aber besser als gornix ... auf alle fälle kannst du beim 150er sx die fish-ID deaktivieren... und das solltest du machen. das humminbird wird zwar "nur" in tiefen bis max. 100m optimal loten können, aber das sollte digge für´n trysfjord reichen... wenn´s tiefer geht und du keine arge unterströmung hast (oder sonstige störenfriede, die die ultraschallwellen abschwächen), sollte das humminbird auch bis 150m den untergrund auf´n display darstellen (grayline!)... und darauf kommt es in diesen tiefen an #h


----------



## elvis (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

Hallo Jirko,
bin besitzer eines X-97 mit 12° Geber und den ab Werk. Da ich weiß das du auch besitzer eines X-97 gewesen bist, würde ich dich fragen, ob du mir da auch nicht eine gute Einstellung verraten kannst?
Gruß elvis


----------



## Jirko (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

hallo elvis #h

hab das x-97er ja immer noch ... ich bin bis dato mit folgender einstellung immer am besten gefahren:

- fish-ID deaktivieren
- im flachen (bis ca. 50m) hyperscroll auf 100%
- 50-100m hyperscroll auf runde 75%
- ab 100m runterfahren auf 50%
- bei verdächtigem am grund mit dem zoommodus arbeiten oder
- generell im splitscreenmodus (ab 50m tiefe 4fach-zoom) loten
- empfindlichkeit auf runde 80%
- kielalarm (!!!) auf 5m
- grayline auf 100%
- wasserturbulenz und entstörung auf niedrig

...erfahrungsgemäß werden ab 100m (+/-) keine fischechos mehr produziert (ausnahme schwarm), da der kegel zu groß wird... ab dann auf den untergrund focussieren...

...hast du dir den emulator vom x-97er schon mal runtergezogen? ist nen feines feature um am PC testen zu können, wie´s lot auf diverse einstellungsänderungen reagiert! wenn du´s noch nicht gedownloadest hast, luscher mal auf der page von lowrance und lad dir den x-97er emulator runter... wenn noch fragen elvis, nur zu #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Signale richtig auswerten-Wie?*

MoinMoin!

Der Thread hat zwar schon einen Bart, aber extra einen neuen aufmachen lohnt net.

Heute ist mein neues Echo angekommen. Über ein paar Infos zur Einstellung würd ich mit sehr freuen. Das Echolot ist ein Eagle FishMark 480. Nutzungsbereiche gibt es zwei:

1. Eider und Weser also Fluss bis ca 5 Meter Wassertiefe
2. Good Old Ostsee

Danke!

Kai


----------

